# classpath für jdbc unter xp



## nieselfriem (22. Aug 2007)

Hallo!  Ich have den pfad von meiner jdbc.jar unter xp in den Systemvariablen unter path angegeben. Hintergrund: ich versuche krampfhaft mit dem mysql migrationskit eine verbindung aufzubauen, jedoch kommt die meldung:

```
The connection to the target database could not be established (error: 0).
ReverseEngineeringMysqlJdbc.getVersion :Unknown initial character set index '48' received from server. Initial client character set can be forced via the 'characterEncoding' property.
Details: 
com.mysql.jdbc.SQLError.createSQLException(SQLError.java:910)
com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.configureClientCharacterSet(Connection.java:2345)
com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.initializePropsFromServer(Connection.java:3913)
com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2683)
com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1531)
com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
com.mysql.grt.modules.ReverseEngineeringGeneric.establishConnection(ReverseEngineeringGeneric.java:141)
com.mysql.grt.modules.ReverseEngineeringGeneric.getVersion(ReverseEngineeringGeneric.java:161)
sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
com.mysql.grt.Grt.callModuleFunction(Unknown Source)
```

gruß niesel


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (23. Aug 2007)

Warum denn path und nicht CLASSPATH?


----------



## tuxedo (23. Aug 2007)

Den JDBC hast du korrekt (wenn auch unschön) eingebunden, sonst wäre die Fehlermeldung anders (ClassNotFoundException). Wieso schaust du bei dem spezifischen Problem nicht im MySQL-Forum nach --> http://forums.mysql.com/list.php?104 ? Da sitzen doch die Experten für den Treiber

- Alex


----------

